
Peter Thiel says the age of Apple is over - nafizh
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-says-age-of-apple-is-over-2017-1?utm_content=buffer763a4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti
======
NamTaf
BI doesn't do much for its credibility when immediately below this article is:

"NOW WATCH: Forget the iPhone 7 — here are 11 reasons the next iPhone will
blow everyone away"

------
obj-g
All Thiel is doing is admitting that he has no idea how to innovate further in
this area.

------
macawfish
I coulda told you that!

